# 5902 install problems



## gmcdona4 (Oct 18, 2009)

I have installed my 5902 and am having a couple problems. My car is an 08 Kia optima. My problems are:
When I try the remote start, nothing happens and the lights flash 7 times.

I think the h1/10 white/blue (-) remote start/ turbo timer wire need to be attached somewhere and I can't find any reference as to where to hook it up.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

ground it down to the ground on the unit.


----------

